# Holiday Pay



## neptund (Dec 30, 2019)

I've only been working for target for 2 months. I've been scheduled to work on New years day and then every day for six days straight after that so not sure if I should bring that up to my ETL and every other week they schedule me the same way. I only get 20-25 hours a week. But do part time/seasonal employees get paid holiday pay and how much would it be if so?


----------



## JAShands (Dec 30, 2019)

Everyone that is paid hourly will receive time and a half to work on NYD.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 31, 2019)

^+holiday pay for some elites.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 31, 2019)

Food also free food on New Year’s Day but ASANTS


----------



## neptund (Dec 31, 2019)

I heard from a few people I work with that we don't, only TLs get extra for the holiday. and im gluten intolerant so I can't eat the food anyway 🙃


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 31, 2019)

neptund said:


> I heard from a few people I work with that we don't, only TLs get extra for the holiday. and im gluten intolerant so I can't eat the food anyway 🙃


Are...you..you...a....vegan...


----------



## neptund (Dec 31, 2019)

no no


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 31, 2019)

Its ok if you are...


----------



## neptund (Dec 31, 2019)

lmaoo I'm not, just allergic to gluten


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 1, 2020)

neptund said:


> I heard from a few people I work with that we don't, only TLs get extra for the holiday. and im gluten intolerant so I can't eat the food anyway 🙃


Tl get pay holiday even if they don’t work . But everyone gets paid time and half of they do work .


----------



## JAShands (Jan 1, 2020)

neptund said:


> im gluten intolerant so I can't eat the food anyway 🙃


Let your HR know about this! We always try and take dietary restrictions (allergies and religious beliefs) into account when getting food for the Team. I know ASANTS and all, but there should be a consideration given. We don’t cater to picky eaters, but we do try with the stuff people just cannot have.


----------



## jackandcat (Jan 1, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Tl get pay holiday even if they don’t work . But everyone gets paid time and half of they do work.


Some hourly TMs who average 30+ hours/week over the prior year might get holiday pay, though there's only six paid holidays/year at Target.  All hourly TMs and TLs who work on those six holidays/year which Target observes does receive time-and-a-half. I'm looking forward to this later today!


----------



## Switch2Six (Jan 1, 2020)

All Team Members will receive 'Holiday Premium Pay' on the six target recognized national holidays. This means if you work on one of those six holidays, you will be making time and a half.
Team Members who average above a certain amount of hours per week AND have been with Target for either 6 months or 1000 hours worked, will also receive 'Holiday Pay' on Thanksgiving and Christmas. That means we will get paid for an 8 hour day whether we worked that day or not.

For example, I qualify for 'Holiday Pay' and I work on every holiday. For Thanksgiving I worked X hours. All X of those hours were paid at time and a half, that's my 'Holiday Premium Pay' and everyone qualifies for that. But I was also paid for an additional 8 hours on Thanksgiving at the regular pay, that is my 'Holiday Pay' and I would have received that whether I had worked or not.


----------



## neptund (Jan 1, 2020)

Thank you guys! That's all a big help. But unfortunately I ended up leaving early from my shift due to an emergency, so I don't receive it anymore at that point right?


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 1, 2020)

neptund said:


> Thank you guys! That's all a big help. But unfortunately I ended up leaving early from my shift due to an emergency, so I don't receive it anymore at that point right?


You get paid for the 30 minutes or hours that you did work before you left


----------



## neptund (Jan 1, 2020)

I'd get the holiday pay as well or just my regular pay?


----------



## Switch2Six (Jan 1, 2020)

neptund said:


> I'd get the holiday pay as well or just my regular pay?


Unless you are some form of store leader, you will not receive 'Holiday Pay' for New Years Day, you will only receive 'Holiday Premium Pay', so what ever time you clocked Today, the first of January, will be paid at time and a half.

In the event you ARE a leader, you will receive the normal time and a half for the time clocked in today, January first, as well as eight hours at your normal pay.

To break it down as easy as possible, say you get paid $10 per hour and you worked 1 hour today, New Years Day.
If you are a team member: $10/hr X 1.5 X 1hr = $15 for the day.
If you are a leader: $10/hr X 1.5 X 1hr + $10/hr X 8 = $95 for the day.

To be extra clear, qualifying team members receive that extra 8 hours of pay (Holiday Pay) only for Thanksgiving and Christmas.
Team Leaders will receive that extra 8 hours of pay on all 6 target holidays.

EDIT: Everybody no matter how many hours you work or your position will always get 'Holiday Premium Pay' so if you worked on one of the 6 target holidays, you were paid at 1.5 times your rate no matter what.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jan 1, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> Some hourly TMs who average 30+ hours/week over the prior year might get holiday pay, though there's only six paid holidays/year at Target.  All hourly TMs and TLs who work on those six holidays/year which Target observes does receive time-and-a-half. I'm looking forward to this later today!


Non tls only get holiday pay for thanksgiving and Christmas. No other holidays. I’m not talking time and a half, I’m talking 8 hours of holiday pay.


----------



## JAShands (Jan 1, 2020)

Just to clarify another point - it isn’t necessarily 8 hours of Holiday Pay either. It’s 20% of your weekly average. If you average 40 it will be 8 hours, if you average 30 it will be 6 hours. The most current information I can find does list TMs as only receiving the Holiday Pay for Thanksgiving and Christmas, TLs qualify for additional days. But everyone who is non-exempt and works on one of the recognized holidays will receive time and a half (holiday premium pay) for every minute they’re in the clock.


----------



## MarketMayhem (Jan 1, 2020)

So does that mean for me, a TM, who didn't work christmas, or thanksgiving, could still get holiday pay?


----------



## Switch2Six (Jan 1, 2020)

MarketMayhem said:


> So does that mean for me, a TM, who didn't work christmas, or thanksgiving, could still get holiday pay?


Yes, a regular team member who did not work Thanksgiving or Christmas can still be paid for those days if they qualify for Holiday Pay.
The requirements are something along the lines of:

At least six months with Target.
Average weekly hours 30+
Over 1000 total hours worked.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 2, 2020)

JAShands said:


> Just to clarify another point - it isn’t necessarily 8 hours of Holiday Pay either. It’s 20% of your weekly average. If you average 40 it will be 8 hours, if you average 30 it will be 6 hours. The most current information I can find does list TMs as only receiving the Holiday Pay for Thanksgiving and Christmas, TLs qualify for additional days. But everyone who is non-exempt and works on one of the recognized holidays will receive time and a half (holiday premium pay) for every minute they’re in the clock.


Is there a way to set a timer so that every time there is a holiday, this answer moves to the top, lol?


----------

